# Thinking about Oklahoma Joe reverse flow longhorn



## friedenfels (Aug 15, 2021)

Actually, also considering a couple Old Country smokers, namely Pecos and Wrangler.

For the Oklahoma Joe - I like that the cook temps are equalized out over the chamber with the reverse flow, and that the exhaust stack is pretty much at grate level as opposed to mounted at top of chamber in "normal" position. I also love that I can order it from Amazon and never leave the house. My concern is that the stack is probably too small (think it is 3 inch?), and the general lack of metal thickness. I know how to seal it up as I have had a Highlander previously. I dont NEED the extra size of the longhorn, but believe the larger chamber makes it easier to hold steady temps.

Never laid eyes on an Old Country smoker, but have read through these threads and have watched way too many hours of you tube videos. I like the larger stack, welded construction, and slide out trays. If I can get a Brazos I will jump on that, but the Academy store around me (closest one is over 3 hours away) are out. So down to Wrangler (thicker metal, welded, but small chamber) and the Pecos (metal may be thinner than Longhorn, or at least the same).

I also run a Gateway drum and a Traeger (great outdoor oven), and a weber kettle with slow'n'sear insert, so while this wont be my everyday cooker, when the cooks went right in my highlander it was way better than anything I've cooked on other smokers.

Thoughts? What am I missing?


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 15, 2022)

Seems people are pleased with the Bell fabrication smokers and that is cheaper than the brazos, and the same thickness or you can go up in thickness. So that is the one I am looking at getting I wanted the Brazos as well but they are out of stock here as well.


----------

